

Invasion of the cyber hustlers - RobertDougan
http://www.newstatesman.com/sci-tech/internet/2012/12/jeff-jarvis-clay-shirky-jay-rosen-invasion-cyber-hustlers

======
robocaptain
Just read this last night and was glad to see it already on HN. While I don't
necessarily agree with everything in the article, it's important to get an
extremely alternative view every now and then!

Of course, the truth usually lies somewhere in the middle. But without the
crazies pushing out front, the middle never moves!

~~~
RobertDougan
Certainly, it's all to easy to get swept up in the zeitgeist and forget about
the apparent incompatibility of the word "open" with massive corporate
entities like Google and Apple.

As far as "disruption" goes, I'm all for it. Why not mix things up and make
them better?

I guess the idea to take out of the article is: beware the snake oil
salespeople!

